# Mon Ipad 4 Rétina tout neuf tire vers le jaune et vous?



## apple_fr (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde

Après une longue hésitation et après avoir parcouru le net, je me décide d'ouvrir cette discussion à propos de ce qui m'arrive après l'achat le lundi 12 Novembre de mon ipad 4 rétina. 

un ipad 4 rétina 32GO wifi Noir . J'étais tout craintif au déballage de  peur de tomber encore sur un écran avec des fuites de lumières comme  avec mon ipad 2 d'il y a 1 an et demi (échangé 5 fois par apple) . Après  déballage je m'enferme de suite dans le noir pour les premiers constats  et là belle surprise aucune fuite ! écran uniforme parfait ! à ce stade  je me dis que cette fois ça va être pépère ! je continue le  configuration jusqu'au bout , je mets la luminosité à fond et là la  grosse grosse déception ! le rendu de l'écran est bizarrement jaunâtre !  impossible d'avoir un blanc correct. Je mets mon iphone 4S (qui est  nikel) à côté avec les mêmes et là la différence est flagrante ! je suis  abattu car j'ai vendu il y a peu mon ipad 2 qui était parfait de ce  côté là pour un ipad 4 dont la colorimétrie qui tire vers le jaune!!  
Je voudrais savoir s'il y a des possesseurs d'Ipad 4 rétina qui sont confronté à ce phénomène? Merci d'avance  

Je ne peux pas accepter ce genre de défaut pour un appareil aussi cher!!!
Je vais faire des photos de mon ipad !

Et vous avez vous un rendu correct ou pas? merci infiniment pour les retours les gars!!


----------



## bricbroc (15 Novembre 2012)

Je viens de déballer le mien, il est parfait  :love:
Quoique... je vois déjà des traces de doigts


----------



## apple_fr (15 Novembre 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Je viens de déballer le mien, il est parfait  :love:
> Quoique... je vois déjà des traces de doigts



Bonsoir Bricbroc as tu un blanc bien blanc qui ne tend pas vers le jaune?
parce que moi c'est la cata 

Il a été fabriqué quand le tiens ? 

tu peux le vérifier *ICI*

Moi pour le mien j'ai ça : 

1211...
Model introduced: 2012
Serial number: *DMQJ*********
Request: If your iPad is made in Brazil then please let us know.
Production year: *2012* 
Production week: *39  (September)* 
Group1: *iPad*
Group2: *WiFi*
Generation: *4*
Screen size: *9.7 inch*
Screen resolution: *2048x1536 pixels*
Colour: *Black*
Capacity: *32GB*
Factory: *DM* (China - Foxconn)


----------



## MacSedik (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

ça m'étonne pas j'ai lu quelque part que les écrans de l'iPad 4 fournis sont fabriqués par LG alors que les écrans de l'iPad 3 sont (étaient) la plupart fabriqués par Samsung (réputés être de meilleure facture). Après je pense que la jaunisse ne touche pas que l'iPad retina, les MBP Retina aussi sont sujet à ce problème de même qu'une grande proportion d'iPhone 4, 4S et 5... 
Selon Macrumours : "The display is manufactured by LG, as opposed to the Samsung display found in the third-generation iPad torn down by iFixit." je pense du coup que la plupart des iPad 4 auront la jaunisse. C'est "malheureux" mais je le répète il n'y a pas de machine parfaite!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2012)

mon ipad 1 a eu la jaunisse plus d'un an et d'un coup sans que je ne touche à rien...
fini terminé bien blanc, par contre la batterie s'est mise à fondre rapidement
cause à effet ?
revendu il y a 8 jours pour acheter un ipad mini ( écran correct )


----------



## bricbroc (16 Novembre 2012)

J'ai comparé avec mon iPad1, effectué exactement les mêmes réglages dans "luminosité et fond d'écran" et, au final, la différence est très faible voir imperceptible selon les sites.
Voilà les informations :

1211
Model introduced: 2012
Serial number: DLXJK7******** 
Request: If your iPad is made in Brazil then please let us know.
Production year: 2012 
Production week: 42 (October) 
Model Number: MD514
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 4
Machine Model: iPad3,4
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Screen size: 9.7 inch
Screen resolution: 2048x1536 pixels
Colour: White
Capacity: 32GB
Factory: DL (China - Foxconn)


----------



## KevZqn (16 Novembre 2012)

La conseillère Apple m'a dit quand mon iPhone 4S était nouveau est que la colle n'a pas encore sécher, il faut attendre quelques jours mais si il ne te convient pas tu fonces à l'Apple Store avec la boite et accessoire et il t'en file un nouveau


----------



## apple_fr (16 Novembre 2012)

MacSedik a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ça m'étonne pas j'ai lu quelque part que les écrans de l'iPad 4 fournis sont fabriqués par LG alors que les écrans de l'iPad 3 sont (étaient) la plupart fabriqués par Samsung (réputés être de meilleure facture). Après je pense que la jaunisse ne touche pas que l'iPad retina, les MBP Retina aussi sont sujet à ce problème de même qu'une grande proportion d'iPhone 4, 4S et 5...
> Selon Macrumours : "The display is manufactured by LG, as opposed to the Samsung display found in the third-generation iPad torn down by iFixit." je pense du coup que la plupart des iPad 4 auront la jaunisse. C'est "malheureux" mais je le répète il n'y a pas de machine parfaite!



Bonsoir 
Effectivement je pense que la majeur partie des ipad 4 sont touchés par ce phénomène ! est ce dû à la qualité des dalles produites par LG? il y a de fortes chances! j'ai appelé apple ils ne semblaient pas surpris quand je leur ai parlé de mon problème. ils m'ont proposé un échange standard et même pas un geste commercial par rapport à tout ce qui m'arrive avec les produits apple que j'ai acheté. Pour moi c'est fini ! plus jamais jachèterai de produits apple!
Je vais aller chez auchan où je l'ai acheté pour essayer de me faire rembourser ou au pire prendre un ipad3 à la place s'il en ont. 
Je suis plus que dégouté !


----------



## Pierre_MM (16 Novembre 2012)

Ça devient embêtant les nombreux problèmes d'écrans pour les produits Apple... Aussi bien au niveau des couleurs que des fuites de lumières ou autres..


----------



## bricbroc (17 Novembre 2012)

Possible, mais nous savons tous comment marche les nouveautés non ?!
C'est la bousculade pour être le premier qui se la raconte devant les copains 
Mais faut aussi assumer le séchage des plâtres et les différents réglages que le constructeur ne manquera pas d'effectuer au fil de l'eau.

Sinon le coup du téléphone pas sec m'a bien fait rire 
Je ne manquerai pas de le ressortir en cas de renouvellement : vous m'en mettrez un bien sec


----------



## Kureno (17 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, tout les iPad 4 sont dans ce cas? Car j'ai l'intention d'achetez le miens Jeudi/Vendredi.
Sachant que mon iPhone 4S lors d'une utilisation dans le noir a très basse luminosité l'écran tire légèrement vers le jaune. 
Vous avez constaté que lécran tire vers le jaune dans quel condition déclairage?


----------



## apple_fr (17 Novembre 2012)

Kureno a dit:


> Bonjour, tout les iPad 4 sont dans ce cas? Car j'ai l'intention d'achetez le miens Jeudi/Vendredi.
> Sachant que mon iPhone 4S lors d'une utilisation dans le noir a très basse luminosité l'écran tire légèrement vers le jaune.
> Vous avez constaté que l&#8217;écran tire vers le jaune dans quel condition d&#8217;éclairage?



Bonsoir Kureno

Bin pour moi l'écran vire au jaune dans toutes les conditions ! dans le noir en pleine lumière, partout ! la colorimétrie est désastreuse !
Heureusement pour moi je suis retourné à Auchan où je l'ai acheté  et à ma grande surprise ils m'ont remboursé mes 609 euros !! Auchan le top quoi 
Ensuite j'ai fait un tour vite fait à Boulanger histoire de voir ce qu'ils avaient.J'ai jeté un coup d&#8217;&#339;il à l'ipad 4 qui était en exposition et l'écran ne virait pas au jaune ! je l'ai un peu manipulé et les couleurs étaient bonnes avec un blanc bien blanc et pas beige ou jaunâtre. Par contre avec l'ipad mini qui était à côté c'était la cata ! il avait les même symptômes que l'ipad 4 que j'ai rendu à Auchan , je dirait même pire!apple maintenant c'est du n'importe quoi! 
Ce que je te conseille c'est avant d'acheter de demander à tester l'ipad et voir ce que donne l'écran. Sinon n&#8217;achètes pas. Si tu ne fais pas ça tu peux le regretter amèrement. Moi plus jamais je ne me ferai avoir par apple ! au prix que coûtent leurs produits c'est tout simplement scandaleux


----------



## Kureno (18 Novembre 2012)

apple_fr a dit:


> Bonsoir Kureno
> 
> Bin pour moi l'écran vire au jaune dans toutes les conditions ! dans le noir en pleine lumière, partout ! la colorimétrie est désastreuse !
> Heureusement pour moi je suis retourné à Auchan où je l'ai acheté  et à ma grande surprise ils m'ont remboursé mes 609 euros !! Auchan le top quoi
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse ! Je voulais profité du Black Friday pour achetez mon iPad et une Smart Case (Etudiant a petit moyen...) mais après vos retours et des amies qui on des problèmes aussi (iPad fissuré sur certain bord) je vais aller en Magasin et l'ouvrir dans le magasin immédiatement après l'achat.


----------



## apple_fr (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour Kureno 

De rien ! mais c'est scandaleux de prendre autant de précautions aujourd'hui pour acheter un produit apple !! non mais j'hallucine quoi ! il est maintenant impossible d'acheter un iphone ou un ipad ou macbook les yeux fermés comme c'était le cas avant. Le pire c'est qu'apple ne tire aucune leçon de toutes ces ratés à chaque sortie de nouveaux produits ! 
Les fuites de lumières ou ces écrans qui virent au jaunes , ce sont des problèmes qui reviennent à récurrence à chaque lancement de nouveaux produits! 
Je me souviens que ces soucis avaient fait coulés beaucoup d'ancres à la sortie de l'ipad 2 comme en attestent ces postes *ICI* , à travers le monde entier.
Apple depuis quelques années joue avec le feu en minimisant de plus en plus ces ratés mais les temps ont changé et le consommateur aujourd'hui a largement le choix en terme de choix tant au niveau qualité qu'en terme de prix ! je vois un avenir malheureusement sombre pour apple qui voit ses ventes chuter petit à petit! il est temps qu'ils se reprennent sérieusement car là ça se gatte très sérieusement ! les consommateurs sont de plus en plus nombreux à se tourner du côté de google , samsung et android connait des envolées et un succés d'enfer!!
Un exemple qui montre très clairement qu'apple est vraiment en difficulté ce sont les lancements ratés de ces nouveaux produits que sont l'iphone 5 , l"ipad mini , les nouveaux imacs !très très difficile d'en trouver sur le marché surtout à l'approche des fêtes de fin d'années! des erreurs qu'ils risquent de payer au prix fort! samsung, google et Microsoft se frottent les mains !
Début de décadence ou juste périodes creuses? le temps nous le dira!


----------



## Kureno (18 Novembre 2012)

apple_fr a dit:


> Bonjour Kureno
> 
> De rien ! mais c'est scandaleux de prendre autant de précautions aujourd'hui pour acheter un produit apple !! non mais j'hallucine quoi ! il est maintenant impossible d'acheter un iphone ou un ipad ou macbook les yeux fermés comme c'était le cas avant. Le pire c'est qu'apple ne tire aucune leçon de toutes ces ratés à chaque sortie de nouveaux produits !
> Les fuites de lumières ou ces écrans qui virent au jaunes , ce sont des problèmes qui reviennent à récurrence à chaque lancement de nouveaux produits!
> ...



Je suis tout a fait d'accord, surtout avec des personnes comme moi qui on des revenues limité étant étudiant, l'achat d'un iPad représente un gros investissement (Jéconomise depuis la sortie du 1, oui je suis patient) et le fait de trouvé un iPad a 509 qui ne répond pas a la qualité avancé est extrêmement désagréable. Surtout que le fait d'acheter mon iPad pendant le Black Friday m'aurait fait économiser le prix du Smart Case, 50 de nos jours une somme non négligeable.


----------



## MacSedik (18 Novembre 2012)

si tu as un budget serré je te conseille de prendre un iPad 3 à la FNAC (ils sont en plein destockage) vu que tu n'as jamais eu d'iPad un 3 ou un 4 tu ne verra pas la différence.


----------



## Tox (18 Novembre 2012)

Attention, les 3 ont aussi eu la jaunisse...


----------



## apple_fr (18 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Attention, les 3 ont aussi eu la jaunisse...



C'est hallucinant!! tous les produits apple qui sortent sont douteux  terrible constat !! on ne plus leur faire confiance ! le pire est à venir je crois avec les futurs imacs survitaminés et aussi fins qu'un brin d'allumette   ça sent la surchauffe à fond ! la course à la finesse et au design au détriment de la qualité!
Mais qu'est ce qui ce passe chez apple bon sang ??


----------



## Tox (18 Novembre 2012)

J'oubliais :

1211...
Model introduced: 2012
Serial number: -----------------
Request: If your iPad is made in Brazil then please let us know.
Production year: 2012 
Production week: 43 (October) 
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 4
Machine Model: iPad3,4
Colour: Black
Capacity: 64GB
Factory: DL (China - Foxconn)


Pour l'instant, rien à reprocher à l'affichage...


----------



## apple_fr (18 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> J'oubliais :
> 
> 1211...
> Model introduced: 2012
> ...




Merci Tox pour ces infos. Plus on aura des remontées de ce genre mieux on pourra faire des rapprochements et y voir plus claire.


----------



## riggs62 (19 Novembre 2012)

Salut

Pareil ici, eçran de l'ipad 4 plus jaune que mon ipad 1 (ou moins blanc...)


Maintenant de là à dire que c'est jaune... J'appelerai plutot ca un blanc "chaud" sur l'ipad4 comparé à un blanc "froid" sur l'ipad 1.....


J'ai un imac 27 et un macbook pro 13 et là pareil blanc froid sur l'imac et chaud sur le macbook pro...


En fait tant qu'on ne compare pas l'un et l'autre cote a cote on ne se rend pas vraiment compte


Maintenant par exemple, j'edite ce message sur l'ipad 4 et pour moi le blanc est blanc... Si je mets l'ipad 1 a coté, effectivement le 4 parait plus jaune 


Ne pensez vous pas plutot que cela est tout simplement une difference de chaleur de couleurs entre les appareils et non pas une relle jaunisse?

Le top serait de pouvoir calibrer l'ecran comme sur un mac par exemple...


----------



## apple_fr (19 Novembre 2012)

riggs62 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Pareil ici, eçran de l'ipad 4 plus jaune que mon ipad 1 (ou moins blanc...)
> 
> ...



Bonsoir riggs62 et merci pour cette contribution.

C'est une remarque pas fausse mais dans mon cas il ne s'agit pas d'un jaune leger! là sans faire de comparaison avec un ipad, iphone avec des couleurs plus froides on voit d'entrée , dés le premier allumage de l'ipad qu'il y a un problème de colorimétrie. Je suis graphiste webdesigner et je sais dont je parle! l'écran de l'ipad 4 que j'ai reçu a de réels soucis !


----------



## christo-67 (22 Novembre 2012)

Moi mon écran et bon

Mai j'ai les boule en voyant le black friday j'aurais eu le 32 moins cher que mon 16 =\


*1211...*
*Model introduced: 2012*
*Serial number: DMQJDX3-----*
*Request: If your iPad is made in Brazil then please let us know.*
*Production year: 2012 *
*Production week: 37 (September) *
*Model Number: MD510*
*Group1: iPad*
*Group2: WiFi*
*Generation: 4*
*Machine Model: iPad3,4*
*Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)*
*Screen size: 9.7 inch*
*Screen resolution: 2048x1536 pixels*
*Colour: Black*
*Capacity: 16GB*
*Factory: DM (China - Foxconn)*


----------



## Almadweb (23 Novembre 2012)

Pareil, je viens de me prendre un 64 Gb pour le Black Friday et comparé à l'iPad 2, c'est très jaune. C'est choquant sur certaines photos (les visages font pâles, pas très naturel...) ! J'attends quelques jours pour voir si il y a une évolution. Sur l'iPad 2, j'avais eu des fuites de lumières au début puis elles sont devenues quasiment invisibles au fil du temps.


----------



## apple_fr (24 Novembre 2012)

Almadweb a dit:


> Pareil, je viens de me prendre un 64 Gb pour le Black Friday et comparé à l'iPad 2, c'est très jaune. C'est choquant sur certaines photos (les visages font pâles, pas très naturel...) ! J'attends quelques jours pour voir si il y a une évolution. Sur l'iPad 2, j'avais eu des fuites de lumières au début puis elles sont devenues quasiment invisibles au fil du temps.



Bonjour Almadweb

Je suis triste pour toi car payer très cher ce produit et avoir ce résultat c'est tout juste honteux ! moi aussi j'avais les même symptômes que toi, avec sur les photos des visages pâles , des images fades pas éclatantes ! on n'a pas l'impression d'avoir affaire à du rétina sérieux ! 
En tout j'ai fait cette démarche pour tirer la sonnette d'alarme. Le futurs acheteurs en lisant ce poste ne vont pas dire qu'ils n'ont pas été prévenus!!
Apple m'a profondément déçu!


----------



## Almadweb (24 Novembre 2012)

apple_fr a dit:


> Bonjour Almadweb
> 
> Je suis triste pour toi car payer très cher ce produit et avoir ce résultat c'est tout juste honteux ! moi aussi j'avais les même symptômes que toi, avec sur les photos des visages pâles , des images fades pas éclatantes ! on n'a pas l'impression d'avoir affaire à du rétina sérieux !
> En tout j'ai fait cette démarche pour tirer la sonnette d'alarme. Le futurs acheteurs en lisant ce poste ne vont pas dire qu'ils n'ont pas été prévenus!!
> Apple m'a profondément déçu!



Oui tout a fait d'accord avec toi... J'ai rdv au Genius lundi déjà pour mon iPhone 5 (batterie qui perd parfois 40% en une nuit), je sens que je vais faire d'une pierre deux coups... Avec Steve, je pense que cela ne serait pas le cas ou du moins quelques cas isolés !


----------



## joeGuillian (24 Novembre 2012)

J'ai un iPad 4 (famille) et un iPad mini (qui m'accompagne partout) et en comparant les 2 écrans de l'iPad 4 propose des couleurs plus "chaudes" alors que mon iPad mini a des couleurs plus froide avec des blancs qui tirent vers le bleu. Les 2 ont un cadre noir.

Sur les photos, le rendu de l'iPad  4 est meilleur avec une meilleur restitution des couleurs, plus qualitatives (je ne parle pas de définition, mais de rendu des couleurs).

Sur un fond d'écran totalement blanc (image que je ne regarde pas vraiment en général...) le rendu du blanc est effectivement plus jaune sur l'iPad 4 que sur l'iPad mini qui tire vers le bleu comme dit plus haut.

Maintenant en comparant avec d'autres écrans (Portable, ordinateur, TV, etc) je constate autant de différences qu'il y a d'écran et encore sur mes ordinateurs j'ai réglé la colorimétrie... Difficile de se positionner au final. 

Pour ma part mon repère en terme de qualité se reflète sur ma perception du rendu des couleurs sur des photos, voir l'écran qui s'approche le plus de la réalité... En ce sens je suis satisfait de mon iPad 4.


----------



## Tox (24 Novembre 2012)

Almadweb a dit:


> Oui tout a fait d'accord avec toi... J'ai rdv au Genius lundi déjà pour mon iPhone 5 (batterie qui perd parfois 40% en une nuit), je sens que je vais faire d'une pierre deux coups... Avec Steve, je pense que cela ne serait pas le cas ou du moins quelques cas isolés !



Apple distribue des produits de consommation, pas des produits de luxe, de confection artisanale. Et ça ne date pas de l'année dernière...


----------



## apple_fr (24 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Apple distribue des produits de consommation, pas des produits de luxe, de confection artisanale. Et ça ne date pas de l'année dernière...



Entièrement d'accord et c'est bien dommage ! on ne peux plus acheter de produits apple les yeux fermés et ça ils vont tôt ou tard le payer très très cher!!


----------



## Gabcont (24 Novembre 2012)

J'ai reçus mon iPad 4 il y'a quelques jours, et effectivement, les blancs sont un peu chaux, mais d'ici la à dire qu'ils soit vraiments jaunes...
Autant le rendu des photos est super, juste magnifique, alors que c'est vrai que dans safari, le fond blanc parait moins éclatant quand dans mon iPod touch 4G, voir mon iMac (sur les parties de l'écran épargnées par les tâches grises :hein: ). 
Mais ce n'est pas le plus gênant... Sur une bande d'environ 5 millimètres sur tout le tour de l'écran, la colorimétrie est différente du reste de l'écran et tire plus vers le bleu... 

Ça n'empêche pas ni de vivre ni d'utiliser correctement ce (superbe) appareil, mais c'est un peu frustrant. 

L'Apple store le plus proche de chez moi étant à 150km, croyez vous qu'un échange vaille la peine?

Bon week-end à tous!

Et aussi:

1211...
Model introduced: 2012
Serial number: DLX......
Request: If your iPad is made in Brazil then please let us know.
Production year: 2012 
Production week: 44 (November) 
Model Number: MD514
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 4
Machine Model: iPad3,4
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Screen size: 9.7 inch
Screen resolution: 2048x1536 pixels
Colour: White
Capacity: 32GB
Factory: DL (China - Foxconn)


----------



## apple_fr (24 Novembre 2012)

Gabcont a dit:


> J'ai reçus mon iPad 4 il y'a quelques jours, et effectivement, les blancs sont un peu chaux, mais d'ici la à dire qu'ils soit vraiments jaunes...
> Autant le rendu des photos est super, juste magnifique, alors que c'est vrai que dans safari, le fond blanc parait moins éclatant quand dans mon iPod touch 4G, voir mon iMac (sur les parties de l'écran épargnées par les tâches grises :hein: ).
> Mais ce n'est pas le plus gênant... Sur une bande d'environ 5 millimètres sur tout le tour de l'écran, la colorimétrie est différente du reste de l'écran et tire plus vers le bleu...
> 
> ...




Gabcont vs avez payé 609 euros pas pour avoir un produit avec des défauts.
Bine sûr que ça vaut le coup de le faire échanger! si vs ne pouvez pas bouger, un simple coup de fil au sav apple suffit à déclencher un échange par UPS. C'est votre droit ! si on ne dit rien apple va continuer à minimiser ces problèmes et ça ne va que s'empirer avec le temps!


----------



## Gabcont (26 Novembre 2012)

J'ai appelé Apple, et le mec à dis "qu'il a jamais entendu parler de ce problème, qu'il crois que ce sont les "filtres de l'écran" qui peuvent avoir une légère teinte, mais celon lui, cela n'influe pas sur l'utilisation de l'appareil..."
Et il m'a dis qu'il ne pouvais rien faire, et qu'il fallait que j'aille négocier avec l'APR à 10 Km de chez moi...
Bref, déçus.


----------



## apple_fr (26 Novembre 2012)

Gabcont a dit:


> J'ai appelé Apple, et le mec à dis "qu'il a jamais entendu parler de ce problème, qu'il crois que ce sont les "filtres de l'écran" qui peuvent avoir une légère teinte, mais celon lui, cela n'influe pas sur l'utilisation de l'appareil..."
> Et il m'a dis qu'il ne pouvais rien faire, et qu'il fallait que j'aille négocier avec l'APR à 10 Km de chez moi...
> Bref, déçus.




mdrr ! quels bandes de mitos ces mecs ! ils savent très bien de quoi il souffre ton ipad ! moi quand je les ai appelé, d'entrée ils m'ont proposé un échange express, mais g refusé car je voulais tenter le remboursement chez Auchan et j'ai bien fait car auchan m'a remboursé sans discuter!! 
Apple pour moi c'est fini! c des enfoirés de première


----------



## akthane (27 Novembre 2012)

J'ai reçu mon ipad 4 32go 3G ce matin commandé lors du black friday.
Je n'avais aucune idée du problème de jaunisse des écrans. 

Au début tout allait bien. Je commence à installer mes apps et puis en faisant des recherches sur safari j'ai remarqué que le clavier n'avait pas la même couleur à droite que à gauche. :mouais:

Ni une ni deux je tourne l'écran dans tout les sens. J'affiche tout les menu possible et imaginable. Et le constat tombe :
Le bas gauche de l'écran à une sorte de tâche jaune. 

J'appel le S.A.V le gars très gentils me dit qu'il m'envoi UPS demain pour un échange express. Et qu'effectivement si l'écran n'est pas parfait c'est mon droit. Ils sont apparemment très au courant du problème. :mouais:

Perso au 698 euros auxquels je l'ai payé sans les accessoires pas question d'avoir un écran à moitié jaune. :mouais:


----------



## Tox (27 Novembre 2012)

La version 3 avait exactement le même problème.


----------



## Tox (27 Novembre 2012)

Je viens de me pencher de manière plus attentive sur mon iPad 4.

Verdict : en mode portrait, l'écran tire sur le jaune à gauche et le rouge à droite.

Cette série 4 semble connaître les mêmes déboires que la 3. Et je commence à me demander si cet iPad ne sera pas le dernier pour moi... 

En attendant, dès que j'en ai le loisir, je descends à l'Apple Store avec mon iPad.


----------



## Kureno (28 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu mon iPad lundi (commande lors du Black Friday) et après deux jours d'utilisation je n'ai constaté que l'écran était légèrement mais très légèrement jaunâtre lors de condition de nuit est de luminosité au plus bas. Dans des condition courante l'écran me restitue une teinte semblable à mon iPhone, j'ai donc beaucoup de chance. Le seul problème que je peut lui reprocher c'est un clavier quelque peut "sombre" dans Safari mais tout le reste est bon. Merci pour les recommandations précédente.
Romain.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2012)

apple_fr a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord et c'est bien dommage ! on ne peux plus acheter de produits apple les yeux fermés et ça ils vont tôt ou tard le payer très très cher!!


en attendant ...c'est nous qui payons très chers


----------



## apple_fr (28 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir tous les victimes d'apple 

Les témoignages sont de plus en plus nombreux sur le net comme du temps de la sortie de l'ipad 2 en Avril 2011! apple n'a pas pri de leçon? pourquoi il en prendrait?la plupart des gens se ruent sur les ipad sans se plaindre de ce défaut !tant qu'il n'y aura pas un boycott de leurs merdes, ils vont récidiver, encore et encore !  depuis un bon moment c'est le bis repetita de ce problème avec tous les nouveaux produits d'apple!! ça si ce n'est pas nous prendre pour des imbéciles !
Cette boite est la pire qui soit !!


----------



## Tox (28 Novembre 2012)

Je serai plus ou moins vindicatif à l'encontre d'Apple lorsque j'aurai vu un Genius.

Pour l'instant, je constate juste que ce produit coûte cher, que j'ai un problème de contrôle qualité et que Apple est à la bourre pour la mise à jour de iOS concernant le mois de mars.

Je n'aurais jamais cru dire ça, mais ils devraient prendre de la graine de Google et ses nouvelles tablettes Nexus qui vient de diffuser la 4.2.1 pour le problème du mois de décembre. Rectificatif paru en moins de quinze jours.


----------



## Tox (5 Décembre 2012)

iPad 4 jaune, la suite... 

Je suis allé présenter mon iPad au Genius. Résultat, machine changée. Celle que j'ai reçue semble plus fidèle dans son rendu. J'ai toutefois le sentiment qu'il reste une pointe de jaune dans un angle. 

Après discussion, le Genius m'a proposé de garder cet iPad, de l'essayer à tête reposée et de le ramener s'il ne faisait pas l'affaire. 

Il m'a aussi expliqué que la dominante  d'un écran était sujet à de légères variations dans le temps. 

Étant donné que je peux revenir quand je le souhaite pour un échange ; que je suis proche de l'AS ; et que le défaut me semble très léger sur cet iPad... 

... J'ai décidé d'attendre une nouvelle fournée de machines en 2013 pour faire valoir mes droits à la garantie. 

Je tire toutefois deux enseignements de cette mésaventure : la qualité de l'iPad est à la baisse et les produits Apple ne sont intéressants qu'avec un AS à proximité. 

PS : pendant ce temps, ma Nexus 7 ne cesse de m'étonner... Qui aurait cru à un tel retournement de situation, il y a à peine une année ?

Les références de ma nouvelle tablette :

1212...
Model introduced: 2012
Serial number: ---
Request: If your iPad is made in Brazil then please let us know.
Production year: 2012 
Production week: 42 (October) 
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 4
Machine Model: iPad3,4
Colour: Black
Capacity: 64GB
Factory: DM (China - Foxconn)


----------



## apple_fr (6 Décembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> iPad 4 jaune, la suite...
> 
> Je suis allé présenter mon iPad au Genius. Résultat, machine changée. Celle que j'ai reçue semble plus fidèle dans son rendu. J'ai toutefois le sentiment qu'il reste une pointe de jaune dans un angle.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir et merci Tox

Ton retour et témoignage est fort instructif ! la qualité de l'ipad 4 est vraiment médiocre et le pire c'est qu'il remplace un ipad 3 avec  le meilleur écran tablette du marché ! j'ai testé l'ipad 3 de mon beau frère ! purée ça n'a rien à avoir avec celui de l'ipad 4 !! c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule c'est ipad 4
Moi je mets en garde quiconque qui décide d'acheter cet ipad 4 !!
C'est inacceptable !!


----------



## k333 (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour !

c'est vraiment incroyable cette histoire d'écran jaune !
Je m'apprêtais justement à franchir le cap en achetant un Ipad 4 mais du coup j'hésite fortement à investir plus de 500  pour peut-être tomber sur ce type de problème ! 
Du coup est-ce qu'Apple à prévu une maj qui serait susceptible de corriger le pb et surtout est-ce que tous les Ipad 4 sont touchés ? 

Je compte m'acheter mon 1er Ipad et du coup j'aimerais avoir la dernière version...
(résolution d'image élevée et processeur + performant que sur le 2)
Mais j'hésite quand même à prendre le 2...
Que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## apple_fr (7 Décembre 2012)

k333 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> c'est vraiment incroyable cette histoire d'écran jaune !
> Je m'apprêtais justement à franchir le cap en achetant un Ipad 4 mais du coup j'hésite fortement à investir plus de 500  pour peut-être tomber sur ce type de problème !
> ...



Bonsoir k333

Franchement si tu veux un ipad avec rétina prends le 3 et dépêches toi car il n'en reste plus beaucoup ! surtout achètes le en ligne pour te couvrir comme ça au moindre défaut constaté, tu  auras ton droit de rétraction . Mais avec l'ipad 3 tu as vraiment de grandes chances de tomber sur un écran nikel ! 
en plus la différence de performance entre l'ipad 4 et le 3 est minime !

si le rétina ne tintéresses pas alors dans ce cas tu peux opter pour un ipad 2 mais attention aux fuites de lumières ! voilà voilà !


----------



## esales (7 Décembre 2012)

Pas de soucis de colorimétrie sur mon iPad Retina.Par contre, par rapport à l'iPad 3, le principal bénéfice est la maîtrise de la température. Il chauffe largement moins, et c'est vraiment perceptible.


----------



## apple_fr (7 Décembre 2012)

esales a dit:


> Pas de soucis de colorimétrie sur mon iPad Retina.Par contre, par rapport à l'iPad 3, le principal bénéfice est la maîtrise de la température. Il chauffe largement moins, et c'est vraiment perceptible.



Haaa bonsoir esales

intéressante ta contribution ! t'as un ipad 4 sans défaut colorimétrique? ton blanc et bien blanc? pas beige ni jaune?? 
peux tu nous donner les détails de ton produit en saisissant ton numéro de série sur ce site => *ICI *
comme ça on verra si c'est une production récente ou pas. merci


----------



## Valmente (8 Décembre 2012)

Aucun souci sur mon ipad 4 - il ne chauffe pas, se charge vite et c'est une bête de puissance  
Je l'utilise beaucoup pour la photo (vidage cartes mémoire, retouche et gestion) : aucun souci de colorimétrie et pour le texte (applications de notes et de blogging) la page est blanche. 


1212...
Model introduced: 2012
Serial number: 
Request: If your iPad is made in Brazil then please let us know.
Production year: 2012 
Production week: 40 (October) 
Model Number: MD154
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 4
Machine Model: iPad3,4
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Screen size: 9.7 inch
Screen resolution: 2048x1536 pixels
Colour: White
Capacity: 32GB
Factory: DL (China - Foxconn)
External link: Repair guide by iFixit 
External link: Portatronix sells parts for this iPad 
Uitbreidingen: Uitbreidingsmogelijkheden van dit apparaat


----------



## apple_fr (8 Décembre 2012)

Valmente a dit:


> Aucun souci sur mon ipad 4 - il ne chauffe pas, se charge vite et c'est une bête de puissance
> Je l'utilise beaucoup pour la photo (vidage cartes mémoire, retouche et gestion) : aucun souci de colorimétrie et pour le texte (applications de notes et de blogging) la page est blanche.
> 
> 
> ...




Bonjour Valmente 

Merci pour ce post. ton ipad et celui de Tox ont été fabriqué à la même période mais pas dans la chaine de fabrication ! tu as un blanc lait bien blanc?
si c'est le cas ça veut dire qu'il y a des ipad 4 ayant pratiquement le même rendu que l'ipad 3! tu confirmes?


----------



## esales (8 Décembre 2012)

apple_fr a dit:


> Haaa bonsoir esales
> 
> intéressante ta contribution ! t'as un ipad 4 sans défaut colorimétrique? ton blanc et bien blanc? pas beige ni jaune??
> peux tu nous donner les détails de ton produit en saisissant ton numéro de série sur ce site => *ICI *
> comme ça on verra si c'est une production récente ou pas. merci



Model introduced: 2012
Serial number:
Request: If your iPad is made in Brazil then please let us know.
Production year: 2012 
Production week: 42 (October) 
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 4
Machine Model: iPad3,4
Colour: Black
Capacity: 64GB
Factory: DM (China - Foxconn)


----------



## ValKor (8 Décembre 2012)

Production year: 2012 
Production week: 44 (November) 
Model Number: MD510
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 4
Machine Model: iPad3,4
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Screen size: 9.7 inch
Screen resolution: 2048x1536 pixels
Colour: Black
Capacity: 16GB
Factory: DQ (China - Foxconn)

Je n'ai pas noté de défaut particulier.
Pour la couleur du blanc, ça ne parait pas jaune, mais il faudrait que je compare avec une référence.


----------



## apple_fr (8 Décembre 2012)

esales a dit:


> Model introduced: 2012
> Serial number:
> Request: If your iPad is made in Brazil then please let us know.
> Production year: 2012
> ...



Merci Esales pour ces infos. Ce qui serait intéréssant c'est de comparer côte à côte un ipad 3 sans défaut et un ipad 4 sans défaut aussi 



ValKor a dit:


> Production year: 2012
> Production week: 44 (November)
> Model Number: MD510
> Group1: iPad
> ...



Merci Valkor ! ton ipad est le plus récent parmi ceux recensés ici et il est selon toi sans défaut! on continue le recensement histoire de voir l'état des nouvelles productions ! je vais attendre encore une semaine pour descendre dans un apple store pour voir ce qu'ils ont en stock


----------



## Tox (8 Décembre 2012)

A mon avis, il faudra plus d'un mois pour que des écrans de meilleure qualité fassent leur apparition.

J'ai vu un 4 qui semblait très bon en exposition. Mais ensuite, je me suis rendu compte que la luminosité influe aussi sur le phénomène. Plus lumineux, moins de variation dans les jaunes.

NB : je tiens à rappeler que le 3 a connu les mêmes déboires de jaunisse. Et j'imagine que les 3 dont tu vantes la qualité devaient être issus d'une seconde série d'écran. Je pense que sur la durée, Samsung a produit de manière plus maîtrisée les écrans. Maintenant, c'est au tour de LG, alors que Samsung fournit Google. Dommage pour nous autres utilisateurs Pommés.


----------



## apple_fr (8 Décembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> A mon avis, il faudra plus d'un mois pour que des écrans de meilleure qualité fassent leur apparition.
> 
> J'ai vu un 4 qui semblait très bon en exposition. Mais ensuite, je me suis rendu compte que la luminosité influe aussi sur le phénomène. Plus lumineux, moins de variation dans les jaunes.
> 
> NB : je tiens à rappeler que le 3 a connu les mêmes déboires de jaunisse. Et j'imagine que les 3 dont tu vantes la qualité devaient être issus d'une seconde série d'écran. Je pense que sur la durée, Samsung a produit de manière plus maîtrisée les écrans. Maintenant, c'est au tour de LG, alors que Samsung fournit Google. Dommage pour nous autres utilisateurs Pommés.



C'est pas faut ton analyse  dommage que samsung ne soit plus le fournisseur d'apple en écran pour ipad! par contre il ne faut pas compter sur LG quant à la qualité des écrans ! LG a un process différent de celui de samsung avec des résultats et un rendu moins bons ! les écrans de samsung sont réputés être de loin plus performants que ceux de samsung !


----------



## neoback45 (9 Décembre 2012)

Je viens d'ouvrir mon Ipad 4, et en le comparant avec mon Ipad 2 c'est vrai que il tire vers le jaune.Mais il me semble que mon Ipad 2 était pareil a ses début.Il y a pas une histoire de colle qui n'est pas correctement sécher, et du coup a force de l'utiliser ca s'en va?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h45 ----------




neoback45 a dit:


> Je viens d'ouvrir mon Ipad 4, et en le comparant avec mon Ipad 2 c'est vrai que il tire vers le jaune.Mais il me semble que mon Ipad 2 était pareil a ses début.Il y a pas une histoire de colle qui n'est pas correctement sécher, et du coup a force de l'utiliser ca s'en va?



Bon finalement apres quelque heure de passer sur l'iPad 4, je le trouve pas si jaune que ça!
Il a été fabriquer en semaine 41


----------



## apple_fr (9 Décembre 2012)

neoback45 a dit:


> Je viens d'ouvrir mon Ipad 4, et en le comparant avec mon Ipad 2 c'est vrai que il tire vers le jaune.Mais il me semble que mon Ipad 2 était pareil a ses début.Il y a pas une histoire de colle qui n'est pas correctement sécher, et du coup a force de l'utiliser ca s'en va?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h45 ----------
> 
> ...




Bonsoir neoback45

Bon il est jaune ou pas jaune ton ipad 4? pour moi un bon rendu c'est une bonne fidélité colorimétrique ! un blanc bien blanc et pas pisseux ! or tous les ipad 4 que j'ai vu sont loin d'avoir une bonne colorimétrie . Les tests de *lesnumériques* l'ont bien signalés !! je me suis rendu à la FNAC aujourd'hui et c'est bizarrement l'ipad 3 à l'écran époustouflant qui est exposé ! je pensait qu'ils n'avaient pas l'ipad 4 mais après avoir posé la question au vendeur , il me dit qu(ils l'ont bien mais ne l'exposent pas ! et je lui ai parlé de la différence entre l'écran du 3 et celui du 4 et là il m'a juste fait un sourire c'est tout !! ils l'ont mais ne le montrent pas ?? bizarre bizarre !!


----------



## ValKor (9 Décembre 2012)

Au final, même si à l'utilisation ce n'est pas flagrant, ni gênant, mon iPad tourne un peu au jaune quand même, mais rien de dramatique.

J'ai fait des photos comparatives au trépied du même genre que j'avais fait à l'époque pour prouver au SAV que ma TV LCd avait un bleeding inacceptable :rateau:

Tablettes présentées:
iPad 4 acheté en décembre 2012 (celui décrit plus haut)
HP Touchpad 32Go (aout 2011 - dont l'écran est réputé semblable à l'iPad 2)
Galaxy Tab (novembre 2010 - 3G - l'originale ;-))

1) Luminosité à la moitié sur chacun / Image blanche



Touchpad / iPad 4 / Galaxy Tab

2) Luminosité au max sur chacun / Image blanche




3) Luminosité au max sur chacun / Image noire



(à noter la luminosité MAX de la Galaxy Tab bien plus haute que sur les 2 autres)

4) Image noire / Luminosité max sur iPad 4



On note très peu de bleeding.

5) Wikipedia iPad / Touchpad luminosité au max




Voilà. Rien de dramatique, la luminosité est plutôt uniforme.


----------



## neoback45 (10 Décembre 2012)

Si tu prend la dernière photo du poste de Valkor ou il montre Wikipédia, le mien est plutôt blanc, du moin pas aussi jaune que le sien.je vais voir à la longue!
Je trouve que Apple baisse en qualité en ce moment....
MacBook retina : dalle lg avec ghosting, et dalle Samsung avec pixel hs
Ipad 4 : écran jaunâtre


----------



## k333 (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai finalement opté pour un Ipad 2 car le 3 n'était plus dispo...

SInon j'ai noté une différence de blanc entre l'Ipad 2 et mon Iphone 3... les blancs sont bien légèrement plus jaunes sur l'Ipad...
J'ai l'impression que les teintes de l'Iphone sont froides alors que celles de l'Ipad sont réglées un poil plus chaudes ce qui expliquerait cette différence.
Par contre je m'étonne qu'il n'y ai aucun réglage possible dans les préfs...


----------



## apple_fr (10 Décembre 2012)

ValKor a dit:


> Au final, même si à l'utilisation ce n'est pas flagrant, ni gênant, mon iPad tourne un peu au jaune quand même, mais rien de dramatique.
> 
> J'ai fait des photos comparatives au trépied du même genre que j'avais fait à l'époque pour prouver au SAV que ma TV LCd avait un bleeding inacceptable :rateau:
> 
> ...




Merci ValKor

Le rendu de ton ipad 4 est vraiment jaune par rapport aux autres tablettes !
surtout avec la page wikipedia ! ça fait mal au coeur ! l'écran c'est la pièce maitresse sur un appareil comme une tablette ! c'est inacceptable!
moi c'est fini ! plus jamais jachèterai de produits apple! raz le bol !


----------



## Tijudpom (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, premier post ici 
Pour ma part :

Production year: 2012 
Production week: 42 (October) 
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 4
Machine Model: iPad3,4
Colour: Black
Capacity: 64GB
Factory: DM (China - Foxconn)

Super iPad ça me change de mon iPad 2 16gb... Par contre j'ai l'écran qui tire un peu vers le jaune et des fuites de lumière gênantes... C'est un iPad qui provient de la Fnac: pensez-vous que Apple pourrait procéder à un échange après un appel téléphonique ou un passage au Genius Bar ?


----------



## scratpomme (12 Décembre 2012)

Pas de prôblème j'ai le mien depuis 2 semaines j'ai comparé avec l'écran de mon iPhone et la colorimétrie est parfaite !


----------



## iSylvain (15 Décembre 2012)

De même pour moi acheter il y a une semaine à la FNAC 32Gb wifi . J'ai juste une ou deux petite tâche jaune sur les bords mais bon sa se voit pas


----------



## loukman (20 Décembre 2012)

Salut à tous, pour moi ce défaut de jaunisse n'est pas normal du tout, ma femme a un ipad 3, mais il est nickel les blancs sont blancs par une seule trace de jaune ou de beige et cela depuis 3 mois, il est nickel depuis le 1er jour, alors quand certains vous dises qu'il faut attendre quelques jours pour que la couleur jaune s'atténue ça sent déjà le roussi, je ne fais pas confiance à ce genre d'argument. J'ai commandé moi-même un ipad 4 que je recois bientôt, je le comparerai à celui de ma femme si je constate la moindre différence négative, c'est retour à l'envoyer direct, à ce prix faut pas faire de detail, apple a trop confiance en lui et ils sont au courant de ce souci , mais il decide quand même de vendre des produits mal finis, mon conseil n'acceptez pas le produit s'il n'est pas nickel comme il devrait être. À bientôt sur le forum


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2012)

iSylvain a dit:


> De même pour moi acheter il y a une semaine à la FNAC 32Gb wifi . J'ai juste une ou deux petite tâche jaune sur les bords mais bon sa se voit pas


----------



## Vinyl (20 Décembre 2012)

Jai un iPad 4 et je ne le trouve pas jaune. 



De toute façon, les couleurs sont toujours différentes dun appareil à un autre (ordi, Smartphones, tablettes). Il ny a quà regarder le rayon TV dans un grand magasin. Les différances sont flagrantes.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Décembre 2012)

Le mien est parfait


----------



## loukman (21 Décembre 2012)

Salut, à tous j'ai reçu mon ipad 4 qui au début de son utilisation n'avait aucun souci au niveau du rendu à l'ecrant, blanc bien blanc nickel .Après avoir lancé une partie de jeux (n.o.v à 3) de 30 minutes, l'ipad chauffe beaucoup avec se jeux j'ai constaté un dégradé jaunâtre au niveau de l'endroit où ça chauffait .Depuis il est toujours présent, selon moi le problème et là, l'ipad chauffe tellement en jeu, qu'il doit se passer quelque chose au niveau de la dalle LCD qui se trouve à côté  du gpu et du processeur ,à médité .


----------



## neoback45 (22 Décembre 2012)

Moi ça fait 3 semaine et je trouve qu'il est beaucoup moin jaune qu'au début....


----------



## macandco7794 (23 Décembre 2012)

Est ce vraiment important tout ça ? Suite a ce sujet, et, venant de passer il y a 10 jours, d'un ipad 1 au 4, je viens de me lancer dans les comparaisons ! Et bien, aussi surprenant que cela puisse paraître, mis côte a cote le 1 et le 4 ont exactement la même teinte. Alors j'ai voulu comparer avec mon iPhone 4 s et la, surprise, l'iPhone est réellement bien blanc mais pas les ipad !!!! Mais une fois que je repasse sur les ipad, sans mettre l'iPhone a côté, très sincèrement, la couleur plus jaune des ipad ne me gêne absolument pas et, d'ailleurs, je ne les vois pas vraiment jaune (même s'ils le sont un peu)Bref, je ne suis pas graphiste, je n'ai pas l'il suffisamment expert pour que ce "détail" me perturbe plus que ça 
C'était ma manière a moi de voir la chose mais, dorénavant, quand je verrais des ipad en boutique, je vais les comparer avec mon iPhone


----------



## Tox (23 Décembre 2012)

Si le prix ne laissait pas entendre "haut de gamme", non, cela ne serait pas si important...


----------



## macandco7794 (23 Décembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Si le prix ne laissait pas entendre "haut de gamme", non, cela ne serait pas si important...


Je suis d'accord pour dire que, vis à vis du prix, il doit être parfait J'ai acheté le mien à la fnac et, au moment de l'achat on était 3 a se poser la question : Apple ou Samsung ! Il y a encore un an je ne me la serais pas posée, tout comme les 2 autres personnes, et on a, tous les 3 repris Apple, mais il ne faudrait pas qu'ils dépassent certaines bornes, je n'ai déjà pas digéré l'augmentation du prix des applications (mais avec moi ils n'ont rien gagner car a présent je réfléchis à 2 fois pour en acheter une qui ne me servira peut être jamais) donc, mon prochain achat (pas prévu avant 1 ou 2 ans) sera-t-il toujours Apple ?????? 
Pas aussi sur en fait et pourtant je me dis Mac addict mais..... Pas débile non plus !


----------



## christian899 (24 Décembre 2012)

Beaucoup ici conseille d'acheter l'iPad 3 plutôt que le quatre, personnellement, je souffre pas mal du manque d'autonomie de cet iPad 3 qui est deux fois inférieure à mon iPad 1 qui a quand même deux ans avec des batteries forcément diminuées...
Je ne sais pas si l'autonomie du 4 est supérieure à celle du trois, mais je réfléchirais à deux fois.
Je suis graphiste, mais l'écran Rétina m'embête plus qui'il me réjoui. Tirer une résolution de 24" sur un 10" n'est pas sans conséquence en terme de chauffe et donc de consommation.
Vivement un utilitaire qui me permettrait de baisser la résolution par deux !

Si c'était à refaire, je prendrais plutôt le 2 qui a un appareil photo bien faiblard, mais ne souffre pas de ces problèmes et qui est bien moins chère.

Pour les différences de colorimétrie des TV dans les magasins, on sait que les vendeurs font des réglages flatteurs pour les TV qu'il leur rapporte le plus.


----------



## macandco7794 (24 Décembre 2012)

christian899 a dit:


> Beaucoup ici conseille d'acheter l'iPad 3 plutôt que le quatre, personnellement, je souffre pas mal du manque d'autonomie de cet iPad 3 qui est deux fois inférieure à mon iPad 1 qui a quand même deux ans avec des batteries forcément diminuées...
> Je ne sais pas si l'autonomie du 4 est supérieure à celle du trois, mais je réfléchirais à deux fois.
> Je suis graphiste, mais l'écran Rétina m'embête plus qui'il me réjoui. Tirer une résolution de 24" sur un 10" n'est pas sans conséquence en terme de chauffe et donc de consommation.
> Vivement un utilitaire qui me permettrait de baisser la résolution par deux !



je confirme, aussi, que mon ipad 1 tient super bien mieux la route avec sa batterie pourtant déjà vieille !


----------



## Poppins92 (27 Décembre 2012)

Je viens de deballer ipad 4
Je l ai achete principalement pour visionner et retoucher des photos
Et......... Jsuis tres decu
Ecran jaune
Les blancs sont presque blanc
Mais toutes les teintes claires, chaires, grisent, sont tres jaunes
Avec ipad1 cote a cote avec le 4
Photo apres photo
C est flagrant
Le 1 est nikel, blanc pur
Le 4 les images sont teintes jaune !!!!!

Et le votre ?

 Si je l echnage quelle garantie d avoir un ecran colorimetrie correcte ?
Et je dois tout reinstalle
Bref, tres decu


----------



## apple_fr (28 Décembre 2012)

Poppins92 a dit:


> Je viens de deballer ipad 4
> Je l ai achete principalement pour visionner et retoucher des photos
> Et......... Jsuis tres decu
> Ecran jaune
> ...



Bonsoir

Je le répète depuis le début cet ipad 4 est de la vraie merde en ce qui concerne l'écran! apple le sait très bien! 
plus jamais jachèterai un ipad ! fini apple !!


----------



## loukman (28 Décembre 2012)

salut a tous j&#8217;avais moi aussi un ipad 4,je les renvoyer a l'envoyeur,chauffe beaucoup sur les gros jeux,au début écran nickel pas de teint jaune les blancs étais blancs, sur toutes la surfaces ,il a fallu une grosse cession de jeux et une chauffe a la limite du supportable sur la duré,pour que je constate ensuite une coloration jaunâtre sur le coté de l'ipad le plus chaud,  la ou se situe le gpu et cpu,depuis il ne voulais plus disparaitre je les donc renvoyer


----------



## apple_fr (29 Décembre 2012)

loukman a dit:


> salut a tous javais moi aussi un ipad 4,je les renvoyer a l'envoyeur,chauffe beaucoup sur les gros jeux,au début écran nickel pas de teint jaune les blancs étais blancs, sur toutes la surfaces ,il a fallu une grosse cession de jeux et une chauffe a la limite du supportable sur la duré,pour que je constate ensuite une coloration jaunâtre sur le coté de l'ipad le plus chaud,  la ou se situe le gpu et cpu,depuis il ne voulais plus disparaitre je les donc renvoyer



Bonsoir loukman

Alors là c'est encore plus grave ce que tu nous raconte!!! écran qui jauni après une grosse cession de jeux? mais là ce n'est plus un défaut mais carrément du foutage de gueule de la part de la pommette ! je comprend pourquoi ils veulent sortir au plus vite l'ipad 5 mais ce sera sans moi !! mon Dieu vivement que la concurrence nous sorte des produits encore plus innovants et plus abordables et qu'ils nous fassent disparaitre apple !! 

Quand j'avais acheté mon premier ipad 2 en Avril 2011, il avait fallu 5 échanges pour avoir un ipad sans défaut sur l'écran ! 
Il y a 1 mois, j'achète un ipad 4 et là d'entrée écran jaune ! je le renvoie direct fini fini !! j'ai pri un nexus et là que du bonheur


----------



## loukman (30 Décembre 2012)

salut apple.fr
Oui c'est vraiment dommage se problème d'effet Mura jaunâtre,ça gâche tous selon moi,surtous vu le prix de l'ipad 4,c'est clairement un défaut .Je vais attendre avant de recommander une nouvelle tablette.La qualité apple a vraiment baisser sur leur nouveau produit.


----------



## macandco7794 (30 Décembre 2012)

je ne pense pas qu'il faille généraliser ! 
Pour mon cas, je la trouve un peu "jaune" QUE si je la compare à mon iphone, mais à force de lire vos messages, je la regarde de plus en plus dans les moindre détails et si je la regarde sans comparer à cet iphone, les blancs me paraissent blancs et les photos sont nickel !
du coup, je viens de a comparer à l'écran de mon Imac et je n'y vois pas trop de différence et, curieusement, ce matin, c'est mon iphone qui parait moins blanc ! ALors peut-être y a t-il une différence entre le jour et la nuit, selon le réglage de l'intensité lumineuse ???
mais là, vous faites peur à ceux qui viennent d'en recevoir une neuve ! Après, il peut y avoir ponctuellement des soucis à régler au cas par cas


----------

